

How to do good talks at conferences - cooop
http://writing.makeshift.io/pieces/how-to-do-good-talks-at-conferences …

======
ColinWright
Broken link, and the correct link has already been submitted here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6583906](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6583906)

